# SF1 Stephan Forte Signature LAG Guitar



## Drage (Mar 28, 2008)

Does anyone know any info on these? I don't see it anywhere to purchase....

Edit: Im assuming its just a custom exclusive to him. Will it ever be released?


----------



## jacksonplayer (Mar 28, 2008)

I thought it was a production model, but it doesn't show up as one on the LAG site. Maybe it's a custom order?


----------



## Aled Smith (Mar 28, 2008)

nope, its an exclusive as far as i know, its the same for Phill Cambell from motorhead and wim roelants, they just dont market them.
Imo though the Stephen forte is a bit of an ugly guitar, the headstock is a bit crap, the body isnt very well proportioned and the retarded pickups randomly red and black on a purple body?
The Lag Arkane master prestige is a fooking beast though, they should have based it on that.


----------



## progmetaldan (Mar 28, 2008)

haha, no kidding I was literally about to make a thread about this exact guitar, saying I wish it was released as a production model... 

I even had the pic ready to go:







amazing...

Anyway, there doesn't seem to be a huge amount of info out there about it, but I do know that the body is based on the 'Sabre' shape, being ultra thin. It is obviously a 7 string, but has 27 frets, and a FR system, which is exactly what I want. I'm hoping for a 7 string Caparison Horus sometime soon, hopefully they decide to make one... I'll try and grab some other pics and info for ya.

EDIT: A bigger pic might be useful eh...


----------



## Aled Smith (Mar 28, 2008)

progmetaldan said:


> haha, no kidding I was literally about to make a thread about this exact guitar, saying I wish it was released as a production model...
> 
> I even had the pic ready to go:
> 
> ...




Id love a 7 string horus model aswell


----------



## progmetaldan (Mar 28, 2008)

yup, twould be the ultimate 7 string for me...

I like the idea of the ultra thin body of Forte's LAG, as my right arm / shoulder is a little impaired in its movement, so thick guitars can get pretty uncomfortable for me, but Im not sure how strong it would be, you wouldn't want the body to snap...


----------



## budda (Mar 28, 2008)

the ibanez S players are flipping you off as i type


----------



## matt7 (Mar 28, 2008)

The pickup's look really close togeather for some reason, it might just be the angle of the shot though.

I very much agree on the horus 7 though


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 28, 2008)

They may be tricky to make like that, as dimarzio has stopped making red pickups if i remember correctly (for 7string)


----------



## Edroz (Mar 28, 2008)

matt7 said:


> The pickup's look really close togeather for some reason, it might just be the angle of the shot though.




the pickups are close together because it is a 27" scale 27 fret monster . 

Jerich has one of these actually, and i have yet to try it out .


----------



## progmetaldan (Mar 28, 2008)

budda said:


> the ibanez S players are flipping you off as i type







matt7 said:


> The pickup's look really close togeather for some reason, it might just be the angle of the shot though.
> 
> I very much agree on the horus 7 though





yeah they're close cos of the extra frets, as Edroz pointed out,



Edroz said:


> the pickups are close together because it is a 27" scale 27 fret monster .
> 
> Jerich has one of these actually, and i have yet to try it out .



tis pretty sweet...


----------



## Apophis (Mar 28, 2008)

It's really nice


----------



## Mogwaii (Mar 28, 2008)

Edroz said:


> the pickups are close together because it is a 27" scale 27 fret monster .
> 
> Jerich has one of these actually, and i have yet to try it out .




I thought there were 3 P/U's  I scrolled by it really fast


----------



## BrianCarroll (Mar 28, 2008)

It's 25.5", not 27" and 27 frets.
I played a couple of times Stephan's guitars, they're great, I not really found of the body shape, but they're fine hand-made guitars for sure.
A signature model was supposed to be release but will it ever happen?
Anyway, if Lag produce that model, it will be VERY expensive, probably ~2500 euros...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 28, 2008)

that finish is amazing


----------



## technomancer (Mar 28, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> that finish is amazing



+1 that purple quilt is just gorgeous


----------



## SHREDTOKILL (Mar 28, 2008)

progmetaldan said:


> haha, no kidding I was literally about to make a thread about this exact guitar, saying I wish it was released as a production model...
> 
> I even had the pic ready to go:
> 
> ...





hot damnnnn.
that quilt is poppinnn mangg


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 28, 2008)

Put another black pickup in the neck, and it will look great 
the top is fucking amazing though


----------



## skinhead (Mar 28, 2008)

It was a post in 2006 about this guitar IIRC. And a guy posted the link that you could see more pics of the guitar and buy it.


----------



## Igneous (Mar 28, 2008)

God... that guitar is sick.

Why can't Ibanez make a guitar that sexy?


Oh yeah!
Ibanez: "If it doesn't have a black finish, it wont appeal to the metal crowd!"

Fail.
But I still bought an S7320.




Because I'm a tool.



EDIT: 
Caparison Horus Iris Viloet with gold hardware and lundgrens/bareknuckles, yes pls.


----------



## progmetaldan (Mar 29, 2008)

BrianCarroll said:


> It's 25.5", not 27" and 27 frets.
> I played a couple of times Stephan's guitars, they're great, I not really found of the body shape, but they're fine hand-made guitars for sure.
> A signature model was supposed to be release but will it ever happen?
> Anyway, if Lag produce that model, it will be VERY expensive, probably ~2500 euros...



Hopefully it does become a signature model, that would be great!

Yep, that finish is incredible!


----------



## Aled Smith (Mar 29, 2008)

matt7 said:


> The pickup's look really close togeather for some reason, it might just be the angle of the shot though.
> 
> I very much agree on the horus 7 though



its because theres 27 frets so the pickups need to be closer together to fit in the extra frets


----------



## stuz719 (Mar 30, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> They may be tricky to make like that, as dimarzio has stopped making red pickups if i remember correctly (for 7string)



Then this may be of interest.


----------



## Shawn (Mar 30, 2008)

progmetaldan said:


> I even had the pic ready to go:


That is very nice.  This pic looks familiar too. Also, I think I saw a green one on ebay once.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## Edroz (Mar 30, 2008)

the whole random red pickup thing seems to be just an afterthought pickup swap on Stephan's personal LAG. i've seen pics of it with 2 black pickups...

funny, that lone red pickup was the inspiration for my Agile Interceptor


----------



## progmetaldan (Mar 31, 2008)

guitarplayerone said:


>



yeah that's it, I was searching for a similar pic to that... Its thin eh!


----------

